

Show HN: Strobie – Strobe tuner for Mac - dsego
http://strobie-app.com

======
crcastle
Doesn't seem to be working for me. I'm on OSX 10.10 public beta 3. Here is
what I see when I hit the low E on my guitar:
[http://cl.ly/image/2E3d0w2D3I1u](http://cl.ly/image/2E3d0w2D3I1u)

The note changes to E, but am I supposed to see something in the black area?

Not sure if it's related, but when I open the application I get a bunch of
these messages in Console.app

9/21/14 6:40:06.000 PM kernel[0]: Sandbox: appleeventsd(31) deny file-read-
metadata /Library

And several of these

9/21/14 6:40:06.000 PM kernel[0]: Sandbox: appleeventsd(31) deny mach-lookup
com.apple.ocspd

~~~
dsego
Thank you so much for reporting this. The black area is supposed to display a
pattern. It is implemented with OpenGL and CVDisplayLink. Apparently, it
doesn't work on some machines (the display is black), but I tried on several
and could never replicate it. I do not know if the console messages are
related. Could you try running the binary from terminal and see if it prints
out an error message?

~~~
crcastle
I don't see anything when running it from the command line :(

[http://cl.ly/image/3u3X24292e12](http://cl.ly/image/3u3X24292e12)

Can I give you anything else to help you repro it?

~~~
dsego
Oh, that sucks :/ So far, my best guess is that it is a graphic/driver issue.
Can you send me your specs, processor, graphic card, that kind of thing? Maybe
I can find a similar machine somewhere to debug on. Btw, thank you for taking
the time to run it from terminal, I really appreciate it.

~~~
crcastle
Maybe retina-related? It's the 2.3GHz version here
[http://support.apple.com/kb/SP653](http://support.apple.com/kb/SP653)

~~~
dsego
Not retina, I have one (Retina, 13-inch, Late 2013) at work and it runs fine.
Might be something processor or thread-related. I'll change cvdisplaylink to
nstimer and send you a link to try out that version. Might also disable all
the optimizations and we can try that as well.

------
IneffablePigeon
This is really cool -- how does it work?

It seems to work really well for everything except the bottom E string on my
guitar, I just seem to get a blur however close to tuned it is.

~~~
dsego
Hey, thanks for trying it out! Instead of estimating pitch (except for
detection) it generates an internal reference and shows the difference between
that and the input signal. There's also filtering to get the separate octave
bands. Not sure why it wouldn't work for the low E string. Does it lock onto
the correct note? If it doesn't you can manually set the desired pitch by
clicking on the note display and selecting E. Also, there is a gain setting in
preferences, might be that the signal is too weak for the display.

------
nemo
Nicely done. It's similar to iStroboSoft, but I like the UI here. I still
prefer Tonal Energy Tuner, though what works best for you will depend on your
instrument.

~~~
dsego
Thanks, when I started working on this 4-5 years ago, there was only
StroboSoft. Now there are a lot of strobe tuner out there, especially for
smartphones. I was always fascinated by the mechanical strobes I saw on
youtube and wanted to try replicating the effect. When I started I didn't know
about Nyquist, PCM, FIR, IIR, FFT, etc. Had to learn about everything first
and I still have so much to learn. First version was written in Vala, with
JackAudio. After getting a Mac I rewrote everything in C and Obj-C.

------
coldcode
Downloaded the file and unzipped but OSX says it's damaged.

~~~
dsego
Which OS X? Unfortunately it supports only 10.9 or later.

